# Choke lever vibrates closed



## ddgunter (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

New to the forum. Lot's of great info here. Quick question...

I have a 2012 Toro 1028 OXE. Works great but today the choke lever started closing on it's own due to normal vibration, resulting in the usual coughing etc. Had to rig a little wire to keep it open. The choke lever on this unit has always moved very easily (since new) but has never moved on its own. I took it apart to look at the linkages and carb and it looks fine to me. Blower works great, choke works as expected, governor is good. It's just that the choke lever keeps closing on it's own. 

Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem? 

Thanks!
Derrick


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

does it have a auto choke system????? *ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## ddgunter (Dec 30, 2015)

Not sure what you mean by auto choke but no, I don't think so. The only way to adjust the choke is via the lever.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Post a pic of this set up. for the masses here.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ddgunter said:


> Not sure what you mean by auto choke but no, I don't think so. The only way to adjust the choke is via the lever.


Does it have about 4 or 5 "Click stops" that you can feel when adjusting the choke? Sounds like the little detents that make it stop in set positions in the lever might be either dirty, or worn down.

I think your machine has a Briggs and Stratton 305 CC engine, correct me if I am wrong. I have attached a parts list photo of the choke shaft in my older engine, so you can check if yours is similar. If not, check some of the parts places online to find your particular model. Its part 109H on the drawing, and you can see the little fan shaped thing with the teeth near the bottom which are the detent notches.

If you cannot feel the clicks, check if the detent mechanism might consists of a steel ball being held down by a spring to give the tension, and the spring is gone, or the ball is gone.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

ddgunter said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New to the forum. Lot's of great info here. Quick question...
> 
> ...


:white^_^arial^_^0^_ I've never had a Toro but in reading your post you say it had always moved freely so maybe it was actually always a little loose and it has worn a bit and now doesn't hold into the little detents as mentioned. If the lever is held place with screw/bolt maybe all it needs is a shim that you could make out of thin piece tin like a washer.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum ddgunter


----------



## ddgunter (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info Everyone, especially the picture. I couldn't see anything amiss after taking it apart so I simply put it pack together and made sure everything was tight. I'll see what happens in the next storm.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It would be nice if you posted the engine numbers so we could look up the engines carb and see what you have. At least the model number of the blower as it's new enough it likely still has the original engine. 

Without that information I'm guessing you may have lost whatever your machine uses for the detentes.
Usually it's a spring and if it falls out then you'll have the symptoms you describe.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ddgunter said:


> Thanks for the info Everyone, especially the picture. I couldn't see anything amiss after taking it apart so I simply put it pack together and made sure everything was tight. I'll see what happens in the next storm.


If the choke still feels loose when rotated, the problem will still be there.


----------



## ddgunter (Dec 30, 2015)

Here are some photos.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not seeing anything that would give it "positions" or hold it in one. There needs to be some point where there are detents or friction to hold it but I'm just not seeing one ??
First time I've seen one like that.


----------



## ddgunter (Dec 30, 2015)

This is a Canadian Toro. Maybe it's a bit different than the US models. You can't see them in the pictures but there is an indent at each end of the plastic piece just before the stops. I have a feeling it's just worn. It looks to me that it should rub against that little nipple. I wrapped some aluminum foil around it which stiffened the movement up nicely. Strange design.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Being Canadian shouldn't make a difference on this issue.

I think you're right because I was looking for something that would "click" past that little post and if the grey plastic is well worn it might have little peaks that have been worn off over the years. Maybe the post isn't as flexible as it should be and helped shear off the "stops".
Easy enough to replace if you have the carb number or engine numbers.


----------



## ddgunter (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks. Where do you usually get your parts online?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ddgunter said:


> Thanks. Where do you usually get your parts online?


Is that a briggs engine? Can you post the model number of the engine. Doesn't look like a briggs carb. That little post looks like its part of the casting, not very flexible. Whats in that hole that I put a red arrow to? Maybe a spring and ball missing there that should be pressing against the bottom of the grey plastic post? Perhaps the detent is located inside the grey post. Have you had that off to see if there are any detents underneath? By your description of it having one detent at either end, just before the stops, it would appear that that choke has two positions, on and off, and in between, is kind of fiddle space, but you would have to move it to completely off to run the machine. In the full on position, does its feel like its snapped in well enough to stay put?


----------

